# HorsepowerFreaks "Free" Blown Motor Repair and S/C re-purchase deal!!!



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

Over the past year, we've gotten a ton of people asking us how much we want to either fix or repair their S54 engine in their E46 M3. Rather than tell each person individually, I decided to create a special deal for everyone that pops their motor in their 2001-2006 M3.

*Deal #1... HPF Stages 1 or 2*

If you have a blown motor or a motor that doesn't run properly, we'll fix it for FREE as long as the damage is isolated to piston/ring damage, or other damage that doesn't include damage to the valve train. The block can have minor scarring (this is usually the case on blown motors), but nothing major. To get this deal, simply purchase our HPF turbo kit (stages 1 or 2) / HPF clutch, and have it installed at our facility. We'll replace any damaged pistons/rods with our current stock of flawless used pistons/rods taken from low mileage M3's along with brand new BMW rings, we'll install a brand new head gasket, replace other gaskets we find require replacement and re-adjust your vanos to specs to eliminate that nasty knocking noise on start-up. We'll also break the rebuilt motor in at our shop for no additional charge and change the oil twice. Here is the pricing for our stage 1 and 2 turbo systems:

Stage 1 = $16,000 + $995 HPF clutch + $3300 install on both = $20,295
Stage 2 = $18,500 + $995 HPF clutch + $3800 install on both = $23,295

*Deal #2... HPF Stages 2.5 or 3*

If you have a blown motor or a motor that doesn't run properly, we'll fix it for FREE no matter what the problem is!!! Bend a rod, no problem. Send a rod through the side of the block, no problem. Bend most of your valves, no problem. To get this deal, you have to buy our HPF turbo kit (stages 2.5 or 3) and have it installed at our facility. These repairs include all brand new components including our bullet proof pistons and rods, rod and main bolts, ARP L19 head studs!!, and all other gaskets and seals. If the block or head is damaged beyond repair, we will replace it with a used block or head at no additional charge. Here is the pricing...

Stage 2.5 = $25,500 + $1050 HPF stage 2 clutch + $6500 install on both = $33,050
Stage 3 = $32,000 + $1050 HPF stage 2 clutch + $6500 install on both = $39,550

*Supercharger kit Re-Purchase*

We also have a LOT of buyers for your used supercharger kits. To sweeten the deal even further, we'll take your supercharger kit off for FREE and package it up and ship it to a new owner. We'll apply the credit towards your HPF turbo system. We're currently getting between $3500 and $5000 for each supercharger kit depending on which one it is, so call us and let us know what supercharger kit you have on your car and we'll get you a price on it.

We'll take care of you no matter what the problem is. If there are other problems with your car un-related to the engine offer, we can fix those for you as well while your car is here. Just let us know what they are and we'll provide you with a quote for fixing them. Also remember we're still offering our subframe reinforcement group buy. This has been a huge success and we've done a TON of subframe reinforcements. So if you haven't done this already, now might be the time before it is too late.

Shoot David and email to [email protected], or call him at 503-256-5600 X103 and ask him about any of these deals.

Take care,
Chris.










Evan's hot HPF M3...


----------



## Eurobahn (Nov 19, 2005)

As Always Chris you guys are the Class act!!!

Jeff
Eurobahn


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

That is quite a deal. Why are you doing it?


----------



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

franka said:


> That is quite a deal. Why are you doing it?


We hear from owners that have blown motors and want them to convert from a S/C setup to a turbo setup. This makes an easy transition for those that pop their motors. 

Chris.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Sounds like a better than fair offer. I would jump on it if I had a blown, blown motor.


----------



## shentefac (Aug 6, 2009)

*shente1*

Thanks for your hard work, hope more and more people come here to sharing their valuable business experience. Let improve business skills together. Thanks your suggestion. Just for my need. I've been listening to this album a bunch recently. Really great. I'll assume this is directed to me since it's right under my post. stainless steel pipe


----------

